# Reciever for my amp? noob!



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

Could this work?
Marantz SR7005- optical cable to DEQ2496 - XLR/RCA to supercube 3's
DEQ2496 - ASE/XLR - DCX2496 input "C" I believe.
DCX2496 - XLR/RCA - TX-NR709 inputs the reciever. 

Would I be able to correct my subs with the DEQ then use the 709 as
an amp for the 6 speakers I would like to correct using the DCX?

This is noob 101 and I am having fun with it.

If this does not fly I can sell the 709 sitting new in the box.

thanks,

dave


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I have been reading many posts and have not found basic connections for the deq and dcx.
Yes there are hundreds of threads but I can only get little pieces to the puzzle. I have found 
that many people are trying to the same thing given the limitless combinations. Are there basic
diagrams for connecting these units from a avr to a amp, calling out what connection paths to
take considering digital or analog and pro voltage vs. home unit voltage and how if you need to
deal with it? The manuals for the deq and dcx are not very helpful in the connection area. 

I am new to this and find it challenging and fun, this being my first surround sys.

I think I am oppening a can of worms with my thread. I only ask about the connections not
how to use REW. I am sure I can handle that wonderful software, you guy's cover that great!

Is there a forum that deals with just connections?

P.S. I forgot to mention my center speaker making it 7 channels I would like to correct .

Thank you for your forum you guys are into this. ( and know your stuff )!!

dave.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Can you do this? Maybe. Should you? Probably not. My basic knowledge of pro audio tells me that these are 2 stereo processors designed for large PA application. While they can be implemented in HT, they can not perform full 7.1 functionality. Either could do for tuning just your subs, just your mains, or possibly subs and mains. Proper setup for surrounds is not what these were intended for. 4.1 is the best processing you can do with this. If you post these questions in the Pro Audio forum you may attract the attention of someone more familiar with these products. Using the 7005 as a processor with the 709 as an amp is doable, but not much benefit over just using one AVR. You could run the 4 surrounds from the 7005, and the 3 fronts from the 709. Use one processor for the sub out from the 7005 and the other for left/right before the 709. Just my random thoughts.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

kricket said:


> Are there basic diagrams for connecting these units from a avr to a amp, calling out what connection paths to
> take considering digital or analog and pro voltage vs. home unit voltage and how if you need to deal with it?


You won’t use any digital connections in the pre amp – EQ - amplifier signal chain, only analog. 

Pro vs. consumer signal levels is only a potential issue when using pro audio amps – nothing to worry about in your situation.

There’s nothing to the connections, really: The AVR uses RCA connections, the Behringers use XLR. You simply need cables with RCA plugs on one end and XLR on the other. Monoprice sells them. Just keep in mind that you need male XLRs for the inputs, and female for the outputs.

As Tony mentioned in your other thread, you can use the multi-channel inputs of your 709 receiver to use it as your amplifier. But being a noob, I have to wonder if you aren’t going a bit overboard here. The DCX is a pretty complicated product, but as phreak noted it can’t do 7.1. This means that if you want to do the full 7.1, you’re going to need three of them – that’s over $1000 you’re looking at, or about $500 if you get used ones. And most of its processing power will be wasted, since all you really need is the equalization function, not all the other features it offers.

Since you probably only need equalization, the DEQ might be a better option, but you’ll need four of them for 7.1, which will cost even more than a trio of DCXs – over $1200.

And in the end, are you going to get better results than the Audyssey package you get for free with your AVR? I can’t answer that, but it’s worth looking into before you sink that kind of money.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

Thankyou for your reply, I will consider my options then probably make the wrong choice.
But for every mistake I make it gives me a reason to upgrade, there is only one choice
and that is to spend more money as I learn. It's nice being a noob somtimes.

Thanks

dave


----------

